
Compose.com (old MongoHQ) kidnapping data? - indignant
Well, without previous warnings, in one month they stopped their free service and archived the data of the users.<p>Now, if you want your data back, you have to pay.<p>Is it a blackmail strategy?<p>It is terrifying to know we trust our data in a company that do this. Well, not anymore.
======
avitzurel
Do you have an email to prove those claims?

I worked with MongoHQ before they became Compose (not the free version) and
they were really nice people.

Usually when a company does something like this (canceling free or something)
they let you know in advance so you can take measures, didn't they let you
know in advance?

~~~
mtmail
Here's the email I got Nov/3rd, a 20 day warning. I haven't used it actively
so I wasn't affected.

Subject line: Important: Your Compose/MongoHQ Sandbox Database

Sandbox Retirement

Since 2011, we've provided free access to our platform under the "Sandbox"
plan. Thousands of individuals and businesses have had the ability to
experiment, learn, and grow their use of MongoDB.

As the saying goes, "all good things must come to an end". The server
"lennon.mongohq.com", where you currently have a database, will soon be
sunset.

Data stored within Sandbox databases on lennon.mongohq.com will be permanently
deleted on November 23, 2016.

We would love for you to migrate your data to our rock-solid paid plan, where
you can access a trove of new features, enjoy super-fast speed, high-
availability fault tolerance, and more.

    
    
        If you no longer need your Sandbox database, we'll automatically and securely remove it from your account on November 23, 2016.
         
        If you need your Sandbox database, you'll want to migrate to a paid plan or otherwise archive your data. You can perform all these tasks within the Compose dashboard.
    
        Heroku user? You'll need to follow these instructions to migrate your Heroku add-on.
    

Any questions? Just reply to this message to open a support ticket and we'll
help you out!

This is a one-time email sent because you have a database with Compose. You
will not be emailed again.

~~~
avitzurel
That's what I imagined it is. Not quite what OP described... Proper notice,
enough time to migrate away. Looks fair

~~~
indignant
Maybe I used to better companies like Google and Facebook, that alert you many
times, using distinct communication ways, to avoid spam issues etc.

Parse.com (from Facebook) for example, give us 1 year and lots of warnings..

Google Reader also give us 1 year and lots of warnings..

Well, I am very disappointed the way the company treats this very serious
subject. I almost lose very important data. So, I had to alert other people
about this.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Your expectations are unreasonable. Few orgs have Google or Facebook
resources.

Any notice is better than just closing down without notice, which would
entirely be within their right. Keep a copy of your data at all times if it's
valuable.

~~~
indignant
This is not about rights. Blackmail is a legal and completely honest strategy
if the user agree with that. A good example is the Ashley Madison deal.

This is not about resources either. The company should handle their resources
with responsibility.

This is about ethics and responsibility. Ethics because the user did not agree
with the blackmail strategy when he start to use the system.

~~~
toomuchtodo
They have no legal obligation to their users to continue their service for a
period of time. Do not rely on a cloud provider for your data if you're not
prepared for it to disappear at any time.

~~~
indignant
wow!

